# Homepod et les radios de Radio France



## andarelli (15 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, suis je seul dans ce cas, lorsque j’écoute les radios de radio France sur Homepod, le son est hachée, avec de nombreuses coupures, plus ou moins longues. J'ai écouté Europe 1 sans problème, et aujourd'hui Radio Classique sur homepod via TuneIn. Merci du retour de vos expériences.


----------



## Anthony (16 Septembre 2019)

andarelli a dit:


> J'ai écouté Europe 1 sans problème



Cela exclut donc le problème de réseau. Peut-être un problème côté Radio France (m'enfin ici, aucun problème avec France Info).


----------



## speedlink (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir, j’ai le même problème avec Chérie fm... Aucun problème avec les autres radios que j’écoute (La Première, NRJ).


----------



## StéphanH (17 Juillet 2021)

Aucun souci avec France Info.


----------



## Anthony (23 Août 2021)

Rappel à toutes fins utiles :


les HomePod ont régulièrement des problèmes avec les radios : https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/202...us-lire-le-dernier-flash-de-franceinfo-115419
on peut changer la source du flash info du HomePod : https://www.igen.fr/domotique/2019/07/astuce-changer-la-source-du-flash-info-du-homepod-108591


----------



## StéphanH (17 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
De nouveau, depuis iOS15, je n'ai plus le direct France Info sur mes HomePod.
J'ai bien les autres radios de Radio France.
Un reboot ne change rien.

Une idée ?


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2021)

Voir la réponse juste au-dessus, la situation n’a pas changé, et a même légèrement empiré avec iOS 15 et macOS Monterey puisqu’on voit le même problème sur iPhone/iPad et Mac. Ça va et ça vient, et la situation est différente chez différents utilisateurs au même moment.


----------



## Claudecf (19 Octobre 2021)

andarelli a dit:


> Bonjour, suis je seul dans ce cas, lorsque j’écoute les radios de radio France sur Homepod, le son est hachée, avec de nombreuses coupures, plus ou moins longues. J'ai écouté Europe 1 sans problème, et aujourd'hui Radio Classique sur homepod via TuneIn. Merci du retour de vos expériences.



Même chose pour moi. Ni France Inter ni France Culture, ni France Info. Du reste, mon iPhone ne me permet pas d’écouter non plus. 
Le comble avec Siri, c’est qu’il me dit qu’il lance la radio et rien ne se produit. 
L’assistance Apple m’a fait redémarrer mes HomePods mini. Ça a marché une fois. Puis plus rien depuis.


----------



## StéphanH (19 Octobre 2021)

C’est effectif étrange. 
Chez moi, France inter fonctionne. 
C’est juste France Info qui allume bien le HomePod, mais le son ne sort pas. 
En rebootant cela fonctionne parfois.


----------



## Claudecf (19 Octobre 2021)

Siri me répond souvent:
« Désolé, il y a eu un problème avec Apple musique »


----------



## StéphanH (19 Octobre 2021)

Je n’ai pas eu cette réponse de Siri pour les radios de radio France. 
Il « lance bien » la radio, les symboles - et + apparaissent, mais pas de son.


----------



## Moutaille (24 Octobre 2021)

Et est ce qu'il ne serait pas possible de passer par une application de  la radio en question pour voir si ça fait le même problème ?


----------



## StéphanH (24 Octobre 2021)

Aucun soucis avec les App de radio France …


----------

